# 2 years



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

So my girlfriend has put up with me for two years now and then she gives me gifts for it. How awesome is that

She gave me

A NUB cameroon

A Camacho Liberty 2008

and she got herself a Java that ive never seen before

the unbanded cigar is a godfather yellow that I picked up on friday morning

She also gave me the freakin awesome moccasins made from real moose leather, they are super comfortable.

Thank you baby, you are the best


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

She's a keeper for sure


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats on the two years. Hope you enjoy the Smokes.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Gee...after 13 yrs all the boyfriend does is gives me grief, grief and the occasional cigar. lol

Nice lady you have there. Keep her. :biggrin:


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

congrats great deal slippers cigars and a girl haha , thats a really nice gift


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

You never say a bad worth on a gift!! But let us say... I go for the cigars!! :biggrin:
Nice hit man!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

You got a good one bro and the gifts are great too


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very Nice...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thats a keeper


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great surprise from what must be a wonderful lady! Congrats to you...and her.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

congrats


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Love a chick that buys you cigars


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

AHHHHHHH-
Slippers and smokes--Sweet


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

nice gifts bro... congrats to you and your girlfriend.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

She sounds like a keeper!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Too sweet!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice, Zach. Congrats.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

awesomesauce! and very nice mocs too


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

She buys you cigars AND comfortable shoes??? Definitely a girlfriend and not a wife! After 15+ years I'm allowed to say that!:biggrin:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats! Good looking gifts.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

She's a keeper!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Congrats on the 2 years! Awesome gifts!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome. The day my girl buys me cigar related anything is the day I ask her to marry me.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice Zach.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Keepers across the board. Happy anniversary.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Better hold on to that one


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

sweet anni gift!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very cool. You better hang on to her!


----------

